# [SOLVED] Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys Finally got my computer and working and everything. But I noticed that people were talking about putting the fan up or down. I put my fan up as that is what one of my friends said to do. So does it really matter whether its up or down?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

Nope. It will operate the same way.

Up is a little better as it will take hot air from the case and put it out the back.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Nope. It will operate the same way.
> 
> Up is a little better as it will take hot air from the case and put it out the back.


Much depends on the motherboard and PSU positions and overall airflow through the case.

I have 2x systems here, in one, the PSU is bottom mounted, pulling cool air in from below, exhausting at the rear - this doesn't interfere with airflow through the main case.

The other has a horizontal 'board with the PSU mounted directly above it (top mount), it pulls air through the top and exhausts to the rear, again, doesn't interfere with case airflow. If this PSU was reversed, the PSU fan would try to pull air away from the topflow (like stock type) CPU cooler, or vice-versa, - not a very efficient cooling scenario.


----------



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

thanks just saw lots of guys saying down. But for some reason on my Asrock system check thing it says that my PSU fan is running but from what I can tell it isn't. Is it a model thing, settings, or did I get a faulty power supply. Note: I have not tampered with it nor did anything that would cause it to break.


----------



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

My PSU is on the bottom with the fan facing up is this good? This is my case NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL Black SECC Steel, ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

It doesn't matter which way it faces, in a bottom mount case.



TheBlitz said:


> But for some reason on my Asrock system check thing it says that my PSU fan is running but from what I can tell it isn't.


Many better quality PSU fans only run when needed.


----------



## TheBlitz (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

Thanks for the help guys. BTW my power supply is a corsair enthusiast series 650 watt.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does it matter if I put my PSU up or down.*

You're welcome.
We don't recommend Corsair PSU's but they're OK.


----------

